# Atom race



## kadora (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi engine addicted

I would like to show you my Atom engine / my third engine / built from French
castings www.modelenginebuilder.com 
I have built this engine one month because it is easy going kit.
I want to run engine on propane-butane gas but I have to learn 
how to feed engine with gas . /YOUR HELP IS WELCOME /
This engine is probably my last single cylinder i would like to build
V twin now /is possible to buy casings for V twin somewhere ?/
Thank you
Best wishes from Slovakia.


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Jan 12, 2013)

nice build, Kadora, does it run with glow ? 
I' m building the water cooled version of the same, same source too, not far from end. 
for the butane, here engines are runing with butane
http://www.ministeam.com/acatalog/Maier_Butane_Powered_Model_Engines.html
but I don't have plans for carburator.

cheers


----------



## Lawijt (Jan 14, 2013)

Very nice build, where did you buy those castings?? Do you have a link?
Thank you


----------



## kadora (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi 
thank you guys.
I have bought castings    http://fabrication-moteur.over-blog.com/pages/kits_moteur_proposes-1726109.html 

Gedeon your engines are beautiful but unfortunately i can open only steam engine pics.


----------



## charlesfitton (Jan 14, 2013)

kadora said:


> Hi
> thank you guys.
> I have bought castings http://fabrication-moteur.over-blog.com/pages/kits_moteur_proposes-1726109.html
> 
> Gedeon your engines are beautiful but unfortunately i can open only steam engine pics.


 

Can anyone figure out how to shift this to English?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jan 14, 2013)

Try Google Translate.  I did and this:
     Diamètre de la turbine (élément rotatif) : 40.2mm   
        nombres de pales: 24   
        angle d'attaque du jet de vapeur: 20° (attaque tangancielle)   
        Profil des pales: "en banane à bord tranchant pour limiter les pertes de charges)   

        Diametre du carter de turbine: 50mm   
        type de roulement:  race, Øaxe 4mm, regime max dans huile 70000tr.min   

Translated to this in English:

Impeller diameter (rotatable): 40.2mm

numbers of blades: 24

angle of attack of steam: 20 ° (tangancielle attack)

Profile blades "banana sharp edge to minimize pressure losses)

Diameter of the turbine casing: 50mm

bearing type: race, Øaxe 4mm max in oil diet 70000tr.min

Not perfect, but it does come close.

Phil


----------



## Lawijt (Jan 15, 2013)

Thank you for the link. You engine looks beautifull. Can you make a movie while it is running? I love running modelengines. I collect them also. I have between 5-600 motors wright now. But not very rare...

best regards from Belgium

Barry


----------



## kadora (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello 
Lawijt send us some pictures of your engine collection please.
Not runing yet but i prepare to feed engine with propane gas.


----------



## charlesfitton (Jan 16, 2013)

Philjoe5 said:


> Try Google Translate. I did and this:
> Diamètre de la turbine (élément rotatif) : 40.2mm
> nombres de pales: 24
> angle d'attaque du jet de vapeur: 20° (attaque tangancielle)
> ...


 

(yer not foolin' me - this sounds like a turbine...)

f


----------



## Lawijt (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok , here a picture from my collection:


----------



## kadora (Jan 19, 2013)

Hallo
Nice collection you must love engines like me.
Lawijt how many of engines in your collection are homemade?
Are on the bottom shelf ram engines ?
Thanks for pic   Kadora


----------



## Lawijt (Jan 20, 2013)

I have 4 handmade engines. But I don't build those.
I found those on ebay.
On the bottom you see the pulse jet's.

Barry


----------



## kadora (Jan 21, 2013)

Lawijt 
please send pictures of homemade engines from your collection
Have a nice day


----------



## Lawijt (Jan 24, 2013)

Dear Kadora,

I will make some pic's from those , but when I have some time ok...I have to take out a lot of engines you know. They are all on glass plates & when one fall , the glass can break & than they are all falling too the bottom. Then I have a heart attack and nobody will see the pictures.


----------



## kadora (Jan 26, 2013)

OK Lawijt 
Please be careful with glass shelves :wall:


----------



## Lawijt (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello Kadora,

Look what I found today on a swap meet....Only for 100$. Amazing how beautifull build. The cilinders,heads & pistons are from COX engines.
















Do I need to tell that I'am very happy??

Greetz

Barry (lawijt)


----------



## sssfox (Feb 9, 2013)

It's beautiful, but how the heck does it work?
Those two-cycle cylinder assemblies require a pressurized crankcase to transfer the fuel/air mixture to the cylinders and that crankcase won't provide pressure.


----------



## kadora (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello Lawijt
it is really cute engine but it is probably not working  built only for display .
Anyway if you are happy then everything is OK.
Lawijt start to build your own engine then you will be very happy.
regards Kadora


----------



## kadora (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello
Finally i got carburetor so i could make clip.

[ame]http://youtu.be/QrCSfAsmb2o[/ame]


----------

